# [Closed] The Standing Stone



## Rayex (May 16, 2006)

You're passing through a small town, relaxing in the common room of the tavern, when a noble looking lad comes to your table. "I say. You look like a group who know how to handle themselves. Might you be interested in work? MY master is willing to pay nicely for your trouble."

*******


I've been wanting to try out this module for quite a while now, and got a sudden urge to try it out as a PbP game. I'll take 4 players, not on a first-come basis. Recruitment will be open till may 21st.
The characters will all know eachother fairly well, being a group who have gone through a few adventures together. Also, filling a primary role, Tank, Healer/Divine, Arcane and Rogue-part is not required, but will make it easier on the party as a whole. 
I would also like a nice little text, describing your characters personality, traits, look etc.

On to the character creation:
This will be a Gestalt game, using the gestalt rules from Unearthed Arcana.
Starting level: 6
Ability Scores: 32 point buy.
Gold: 15,000 gp.
Hit Points: Max at 1st level, average pluss one at each subsequent level.
Allowed sources: PHB; DMG; Complete Arcane, Divine, Adventurere and Warrior; Races of Destiny, Stone and the Wild.
On a case-by-case basis: Draconomicon and Libris Mortis. Racial and Class variants from UA is also acceptable.
As using Gestalt rules can make some pretty wicked characters, each and all characters will be looked over carefully and the DM will have the last word.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 16, 2006)

I'd definitely like to play.

I have a couple of concepts in mind:

1) Wizard (or sorceror) /warlock, arcane type  (both innate and acquired) probably human, elf or changeling 
2) Whisper gnome or changeling rogue/warlock, a sneaky guy on steroids

Would you accept the changeling race (from emberon source book)?
Do you have any preference on the above mentioned concepts?
Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Question (May 16, 2006)

Do you use MSN? You seem to have disallowed emails........


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2006)

I would be interested too.

Both Steve Gorak are kind of interesting concept for me too.

As I've never tried a Gestalt character, I have many interesting things to try. I'll come back later today with a concept.


----------



## Rayex (May 16, 2006)

SG: Sorry, no changelings. The rest sounds fine, I love the idea of a Wizard/Warlock, but it's all up to you, of course!

Question: I've enables e-mails, and my MSN is the same as my e-mail adress.

Velmont: Yeah, lots of fun things to do with Gestalt, good luck in thinking something wicked out!


----------



## Question (May 16, 2006)

Yes i see that. I mean, do you use it? I have added you on MSN btw.


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Velmont: Yeah, lots of fun things to do with Gestalt, good luck in thinking something wicked out!




Edit: Yeah too much, I'll need to take my book. But trying the Warlock class is appealing to me too.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 16, 2006)

Sounds interesting, I'll come up with a concept in a little bit and put it up.  Out of curiosity, how are you dealing with EL in this game?  Are you allowing players to buy EL as one of their classes (i.e. a level four gestalt character being a Fighter 4/Half-Demon 4), or are you doing gestalt after EL is calculated?

I'm thinking of using the Stonechild class, which is listed in Races of Stone as a six-level class with two hit-dice.  (Probably go for the 'tank' role)


----------



## nonamazing (May 16, 2006)

This really sounds like quite a lot of fun, and I'd love to have a chance to try out a gestalt character.  Since our options are pretty open, I think I'd like to try something a little different: an Illumian Spellthief/Swashbucker.  Concept is "multi-skilled explorer".

*Yanahl Oathblood*
*Race:* Illumian  *Class (Gestalt):* Spellthief/Swashbuckler  *Level:* 6
*Alignment:*Chaotic Good  *Deity:* Syeret, The Lightbringer
*Description:* medium height (5'6"), well-built and sturdy (140 lbs.), light brown hair and beard (cut in a nondescript human fashion), slightly aged but still friendly face (38 years old)

Background:
Yanhal had a great passion for languages even as a child.  As he matured, the leaders of his cabal saw in him the makings of a fine researcher and academic.  And, at first, Yanhal was satisfied to spend days upon days reading dusty and dry language texts from the Illumians' ancient libraries.  Eventually, however, he came to realize that language is a living thing, and cannot truly be understood without speaking and experiencing it as a native would.  He left the seclusion of his cabal and headed out into the world to further his studies.

For a time, Yanhal posed as the long-lost cousin of a noble human knight, the better to infiltrate human society and practice its language.  This turned out to be a mistake--when the human kingdom went to war with its neighbor, Yanhal found himself dragged into the conflict, expected by his host to lead a segment of their army.  Yanhal fled to another continent rather than become involved, but in doing so he fell into a more dangerous situation: he lost contact with his home cabal.

Now Yanhal finds himself alone, with no way to find any other members of his secretive race.  For the meanwhile he takes work as an adventurer and mecenary, hoping to uncover some clue that will lead him back home.

Personality and Roleplaying notes:
Yanhal is fascinated with language, particularly with the parts of language that other cultures consider taboo.  He has amassed a huge collection of various curse words from different languages, and takes glee in using them whenever possible (he is particularly fond of intimidating weak opponents with Abyssal and Infernal swear words).  Despite his dire situation, Yanhal is not one to brood, confident that with enough research and hard work, all his problems will be solved.  His allies find him a bit too intellectual, often over-planning for stressful situations and tending to lecture whenever the situation presents itself.

Attributes:
Strength: 12 {+1} (4 point buy)
Dexterity: 16 {+3} (8 point buy, +1 level) magically adjusted to 18 {+4}
Constitution: 12 {+1} (4 point buy)
Intelligence: 14 {+2} (6 point buy) magically asjusted to 16 {+3}
Wisdom: 12 {+1} (4 point buy)
Charisma: 14 {+2} (6 point buy)
--- (total point buy: 32)​Combat:
Hit points: 46  (6d10+6) {10 + 6 + 6 + 6 + 6 + 6}
Armor Class: 19 (+4 armor, +4 Dex, +1 deflection)
--- Touch AC: 15  Flat-footed AC: 15
Initiative: +4 (Dex)
Speed: 30 feet
Base Attack Bonus: +6
--- Grapple: +7
Melee Attack: Rapier +10, 1d6+3 damage, 18-20/x2 critical
Ranged Attack: Thrown dagger +10, 1d4+3 damage, 19-20/x2 critical​Saving Throws:
Fortitude: +7 (Base +6, Con +1)
Reflex: +7 (Base +2, Dex +4, Class +1)
Will +7 (Base +6, Wis +1)​Feats and Skills:
1st level Feat: Improved Sigil (_uur_)
3rd level Feat: Subtle Sigil
6th level Feat: Jack of All Trades
Bonus Feat: Weapon Finesse

Appraise: +3 (+3 Int)
Balance: +8 (+4 Dex, +2 racial, +2 synergy)
Bluff: +9 (5 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 racial)
Climb: +3 (2 ranks, +1 Str)
Concentration: +1 (+1 Con)
Craft (Any): +3 (+3 Int)
Decipher Script: +3 (+3 Int)
Diplomacy: +10 (2 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 racial, +4 synergy)
Disable Device: +14 (9 ranks, +3 Int, +2 tools)
Disguise: +7 (3 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Racial)
Escape Artist: +8 (2 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 racial)
Forgery: +3 (+3 Int)
Gather Information: +6 (2 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 racial)
Handle Animal: +4 (+2 Cha, +2 racial)
Heal: +1 (+1 Wis)
Hide: +12 (6 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 racial)
Intimidate: +8 (2 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 racial, +2 synergy)
Jump: +8 (5 ranks, +1 Str, +2 synergy)
Knowledge (any): +3 (+3 Int)
Knowledge (arcana): +8 (5 ranks, +3 Int)
Listen: +1 (+1 Wis)
Move Silenty: +12 (6 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 racial)
Open Lock: +13 (5 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 racial. +2 toolsl)
Perform (any): +4 (+2 Cha, +2 racial)
Profession (any): +1 (+1 Wis)
Ride: +5 (+3 Dex, +2 racial)
Search: +15 (7 ranks, +3 Int, +5 magic)
Sense Motive: +6 (5 ranks, +1 Wis)
Sleight of Hand: +8 (+4 Dex, +2 racial, +2 synergy)
Speak Language (bought six times at 1 sp each)
Spellcraft +5 (+3 Int, +2 synergy)
Spot: +1 (+1 Wis)
Survival: +1 (+1 Wis)
Swim: +1 (+1 Str)
Tumble: +13 (5 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 racial, +2 synergy)
Use Magic Device: +4 (+2 Cha, +2 racial)
Use Rope: +6 (+4 Dex, +2 racial)

Languages: Common, Illumian, Elven, Gnomish, Draconic, Orc, Abyssal, Celestial, Sylvan, Undercommon​Equipment:
Traveller's clothing (weight 5, cost 0, worn)
sturdy leather backpack (weight 2, cost 2, worn)
two large belt pouches (weight 1, cost 2, worn)
two sunrods (weight 2, cost 3, pack)
climber's kit (weight 5, cost 80, pack)
masterwork thieves' tools (weight 2, cost 100, belt)
surprisingly large variety of spell components (weight 4, cost 38, belt)
_+1 studded leather_ (weight 20, cost 1175, worn)
_lens of detection_ (weight 0, cost 3500, belt)
_gloves of dexterity +2_ (weight 1, cost 4000, worn)
_headband of intellect +2_ (weight 1, cost 4000, worn)
_ring of protection +1_ (weight 0, cost 2000, worn)
--- total weight carried: 43 pounds (light load)
--- total cost: 14900
--- unspent gold: 100​Racial Traits and Class Abilities:

Type: Humanoid (Human)
Size: Medium
Luminous Sigils (Su) (provides candle-like illumination)
Glyphic Resonance (Ex) (resistant to glyph-based spells)
Power Sigils: _Vaul_ and _Uur_ (total of +2 to all Dex and Cha based skills)
Illumian Word (Su): _Vauluur_ (swift; burn a spell slot for +1d6 sneak attack damage; 2/day)
Final Utterance (Ex) (strange audible cursings fill the air for 6 rounds after death)
+2 racial saving throw bonus vs. shadow spells
Superior Literacy (Speak Language always a class skill)
Weapon Proficiency: Simple and Martial
Armor Proficiency: Light
Sneak Attack (Ex): +2d6
Steal Spell (Su): up to 3rd level
Steal Spell Effect (Su)
Steal Energy Resistance 10 (Su)
Steal Spell-Like Ability (Su)
Trapfinding (Ex)
_Detect Magic_ (Sp): 2/day, CL 6
Spellgrace (Su): +1 bonus on all saves vs. spells
Bonus Feat: Weapon Finesse
Grace (Ex): +1 bonus to Reflex saves
Insightful Strike (Ex) (add Int bonus to damage)
Dodge Bonus (Ex): +1 bonus, one opponent​Spells:
Spellthief Spells Known -
--1st level (Save DC 13, 2/day) _True Strike_, _Shield_, _Magic Missile_​


----------



## Ferrix (May 16, 2006)

Ah... a low level gestalt... fun fun.

2 Concepts for you

1) Dwarven Warrior - Paragon of his kin and clan.  Thinking fighter//cleric type.

2) Half-Orc or Human Druid-Barbarian type - Shapeshifting berserker type, or Barbarian-Bard - think of a warrior skald.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 16, 2006)

. .


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 16, 2006)

Alright, current concept is Earth-Child Fighter tank, if Earth-Child monster class is not allowed, then I'll probably use Goliath instead.  Either way I'll go with a high AC/high HP tank suitable for standing in front of the party and taking hits.


----------



## ASuperHero (May 16, 2006)

If I were to put together a Rogue/Ninja Gestalt would you allow Sudden Strike and Sneak Attack to stack (Flat-Footed oponents take +6d6 damage)? If so, I'll put somthing together. Otherwise, say hello to a Druid/Ninja!


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2006)

srd said:
			
		

> Class features that two classes share (such as uncanny dodge) accrue at the rate of the faster class.




Most likely note. Even if they have not the same name, it is mainly the same feature, and thus, you would take advanatge of only the best of the two.


----------



## stonegod (May 16, 2006)

Lots of warlocks; hope no one thinks they are overpowered over here.

I have a proposal of a Human Paladin/Cleric (War, Strength) combination. A true holy warrior. I have flushed it out below.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 16, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> SG: Sorry, no changelings. The rest sounds fine, I love the idea of a Wizard/Warlock, but it's all up to you, of course!




OK, kewl.

I'm still playing with the concept: it'll either be a druid/warlock, a wizard/warlock or a doppleganger/warlock.
I'm currently playing a 15th level warlock on one of my PBP games and they're definitely not overpowered; their powers are so focused that they're useful only in certain situations. Now, with gestalt, it's going to be interesting...  

Rayex, when is the submission deadline?

Cheers, 

SG


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 17, 2006)

Here's another question: would you accept  Spontaneous Divine Casters or  Spell Points?

Cheers, 

SG


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2006)

Hmmm

Is the Master of Many Forms PrC allowed? I realize I'd just be starting in it at level 6, but it seems like it'd be fun to try.

Or...hmm...will there be downtime to create things? I'd also like to try my paws at the Effigy Master PrC.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 17, 2006)

Alright, I've worked out Tanks both using the Earthchild monster class and with Goliath ECL and five Gestalt levels (depending on which rules you choose).


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2006)

Sounds like fun. 

How much of a concept/character sheet do you need before deciding?


Alright, here's a first sketch (work in progress)... role would be a mix between tank and arcanist.

I have calculated base saves according to my understanding of the Gestalt rules, that you do not use the normal multiclassing rules there, but only look for good/poor progression (in my case it's Fort base +5 (6 levels of good), Reflex base +4 (2 levels of good + 4 levels of poor), Will base +5 (6 levels of good). Same with BAB, but with good BAB throughout, there wasn't much to calculate. 

[SBLOCK]*Svenja*
*Female Human, Gestalt 2nd-Level Ranger/1st-Level Barbarian/2nd-Level Fighter/1st-Level Spellsword|5th-Level Sorcerer/1st-Level Human Paragon* (XP 15,000)
*Medium Humanoid (Human)*

*Hit Dice:* 3d8+6 plus 2d10+4 plus 1d12+2 (49 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 16 (+2 Dex, +6 armor), touch 12, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+8
*Attack:* MW Falchion +9 melee (2d4+3/18-20)
*Full Attack:* MW Falchion +9/+4 melee (2d4+3/18-20)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Favored Enemy (human), Whirling Frenzy 3/day, Spells
*Special Qualities:* Wild Empathy +6, Combat Style (archery), Fast Movement, Ignore Spell Failure 10%, Summon Familiar (bat)
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 16(18)
*Skills:* Bluff +13(9), Concentration +11(9), Handle Animal +5(1), Hide* +8(6), Intimidate +8(2), Jump* +3(1), Knowledge (arcana) +7(5), Knowledge (nature) +9(5), Listen[familiar within arm's reach] +8[10](6), Move Silently* +8(6), Spellcraft +9(5), Spot[familiar within arm's reach] +8[10](9), Survival[aboveground] +4[6](5); * Armor Check Penalty 0
*Feats:* Simple Weapon Proficiency, Martial Weapon Proficiency, Light Armor Proficiency, Medium Armor Proficiency, Heavy Armor Proficiency, Shield Proficiency, Track, Rapid Shot, Power Attack, Combat Reflexes, Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Extra Rage, Arcane Strike
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

~APPEARANCE~

Svenja speaks Common, Draconic and Giant.

*Spells:* As 6th-level sorcerer
_Sorcerer Spells Known (6/7/6/4; save DC 14 + spell level):_
0 - _Detect Poison_*, _Detect Magic_*, _Light_, _Mage Hand_*, _Mending_*, _Message_*, _Prestidigitation_*;
1st - _Shield_*, _Enlarge Person_*, _Critical Strike_ [CV], _Swift Expeditious Retreat_ [CV];
2nd - _Glitterdust_*, _Bladeweave_ [CV];
3rd - _Gaseous Form_*.

* Arcane Spell Failure 0%

*Equipment:* MW Falchion, Composite Longbow (+2 Str), _Mithril Shirt +2_, _Cloak of Charisma +2_, _Vest of Resistance +1_, _Headband of Disguise_, _Heward's Handy Haversack_, ~EQUIPMENT~; 425 gp, 0 sp, 0 cp.

*Noctra, bat familiar:* Diminutive magical beast (augmented animal); HD 6; hp 24; Init +2; Spd 5 ft., fly 40 ft. (good); AC 19, touch 16, flat-footed 17; Base Atk +6; Grp -11; Atk/full Atk -; Space/Reach 1 ft./0 ft.; SQ blindsense 20 ft., low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, speak with master; AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +7; Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 4.
_Skills and Feats:_ Hide +18, Listen +14, Move Silently +8, Spot +17; Alertness.

*Background:* ~BACKGROUND~[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Velmont (May 17, 2006)

I think that could fill the Arcane Role and the always interesting but sometimes forgotten role of the social character.


```
Name: Donnor Bluefeather
Class: Warmage 6 // Bard 3 / Human Paragon 3
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: None

Str: 10     +0 (2p.)    		Level: 6	XP: 21 000
Dex: 14     +2 (6p.)			BAB: +4		HP: 38 (6d6+12)
Con: 14     +2 (6p.)			Grapple: +4	Dmg Red: 0/-
Int: 14     +2 (6p.)    		Speed: 30'	Spell Res: 0
Wis: 10     +0 (2p.)    		Init: +2	Spell Save: +0
Cha: 21/19  +5 (10p. +2 Par. +1 Lvl.)  	ACP: 0		Spell Fail: 0%

	Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total
Armor: 	 10    +6   +2   +2  +0   +0  +0   20
Touch: 	 12 		Flatfooted: 18

	Base Mod Misc Total
Fort:     2   +1  +1    +4
Ref:      4   +3  +1    +8
Will:     6   +0  +1    +7

Weapon 			Attack Damage Critical Range
Composite Longbow, mw 	  +7     1d8     20x3   110
Short Sword, mw 	  +5     1d6  19-20x2   N/A  

Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic

Abilities:
Light Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Warmage Weapon Proficiencies: Simple Weapons
Paragon Weapon Proficiencies: Longbow
Bard  Weapon Proficiencies: Longsword, Rapier, Sap, Short Sword, Shortbow, and Whip
 
Bardic Music [3/day] 
- Countersong 
- Fascinate 
- Inspire Courage +1
- Inspire Competence
Bardic Knowledge [+7]
Adaptive Knowledge [Use Magic Device]
Warmage Edge [+2 damage]

Feats: 
1st: Point Blank Shot
HuB: Skill Focus (Use Magic Device)
3rd: Precise Shot
PaB: Empower Spell
6th: Energy Substitution (Electricity)

Spells:
Level:		0 / 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6 / 7 / 8 / 9
Bard:		3 / 5 / 2 / - / - / - / - / - / - / -
Warmage:	6 / 8 / 6 / 4 / - / - / - / - / - / -
DC: 15 + Spell Level

Spell Known:
Bard:
0: Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Predistigitation, Read Magic
1: Charm Person, Healthful Rest, Hideous Laugther, Inspirational Boost
2: Alter Self, Invisibility, Mirror Image

Warmage:
0: Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, *Flare, Light, Ray of Frost
1: Accuracy, Burning Hand, Chill Touch, Fist of Stone, Hail of Stone, Magic Missile, Orbs[Lesser], Shocking Grasp, True Strike
2: Blade of Fire, Continual Flame, Fire Trap, Fireburst, Flaming Sphere, Ice Knife, Melf's Acid Arrow, Pyrotechnics, Scorching Ray, Shatter, Whirling Blade
3: Fire Shield, Fireball, Flame Arrow, Gust of Wind, Ice Storm, Ligthning Bolt, Poison, Ring of Blades, Sleet Strom, Stinking Cloud, *Tiny Hut
*Advanced Learning

Skill Points: 75 Max Ranks: 9/4.5
Skills 			Ranks  Mod Misc Total
Bluff		 	5 	5   	  +10
Concentrate 		9 	2   	  +11
Diplomacy	 	5 	5    4	  +14
Gather Information 	5 	5    2	  +12
Knowledge (Arcana)	8 	2   	  +10
Knowledge (History)	5 	2   	  +7
Knowledge (Local)	5 	2   	  +7
Knowledge (Planes)	5 	2   	  +7
Perform (Oratory)	9 	5   	  +14
Sense Motive	 	5 	0   	  +5
Spellcraft 		5 	2    2	  +9
Use Magic Device	9 	5    3	  +17


Equipment: 			Quantity Cost Weight
Traveler's Outfit 		 1 	    -	  -
Spell component pouch		 1 	    5	 2.0
Pouch				 1	    2	 0.5
Case, scroll			 1	    1	 0.5
Backpack				 1	    2	 2.0
Efficient Quiver		 1	 1800	 2.0

Short Sword, Masterwork		 1	  310	 2.0
Dagger				 1	    2	 1.0
Composite Longbow, Masterwork	 1	  400	 3.0
Arrow				60	    3	  -

Mithral Chain Shirt +1		 1	 2250	12.5
Mithral Buckler	+1		 1	 2185	 2.5
Cloak of Charisma +2		 1 	 4000	  -
Vest of Resistance +1		 1	 1000	  -
Ring of Protection +1		 1	 2000	  -

Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50)	 1	  750	  -
Scroll of Cat Grace		 1	  150	  -
Scroll of Comprehend Language	 1	   25	  -
Scroll of Endure Element*		 1	   25	  -
Scroll of Faerie Fire*		 1	   25	  -
Scroll of Longstrider*		 1	   25	  -
Scroll of Magic Weapon*		 1	   25	  -
*Need a use of Use Magic Device (DC: 21)

Total Weight: 23lb Money: 15gp 0sp 0cp

		Lgt Med Hvy Lift Push
Max Weight: 	 33  66 100  200  500

Age: 28
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 157lb
Eyes: Deep Blue
Hair: Blond
Skin: White/pink
```

*Appearance*
Donnor have the typical look of an adevnturer with his chain shirt armor, a bow on his back, a sword at his hilt and many pouch around his waist. But one thing distinguish him from many other, it is his cleanyness. He have a tendency to take good care of his equipement and try to look at his best at any moment to take advantage of his charm. In social situation, he always seems to smile and be happy.

*Background:*
Donnor is born in the castle. His mother, a war wizard who worked for the king, gaves birth to him in the servant quater, as she had refused to leave her post and take a break during her pregnancy. Donnor's father was there, one of the archer that defend the wall of the castle. This world where is born Donnoer will become his second family. Already from that moment, his mother being too tired, it is the servant who took care to bath him and protect him from the cold of the basement. He already had gained the love of everyone.

Donnor grew in the castle. With both his parents working in the castle, his own mother having much work with her arts, she could not take care all the time she would like of her child, and when she had the boy near her, she was generally also studying her books. From his childhood, magic have been a part of his life like working at the field is part of the life of the child of a peasant. He was only four years old that he was already asking questions to her mother about the spells she cast, a loved to see her mother doing magical trick in front of him. The time he spent with his father was pretty much the same, but the differnece was the interest wasn't around magic but archery. His father gave him a small bow when he was only six years old, so he could practice with his father. The bow was harmless but it was the first step of the kid in his futur.

But even if he could spend some times with both his parents, most of his time, he was spending it with the servants. His natural charm allowed him to convince the srevants to gain access to all teh castle. He liked to spy on the social night. Hiding behind the servant door, he was listeining to the music and the stories. He was fascinated by the the tales told by stangers and travellers. And when the night finished, he was going back to bed, but he kept in his head the best story of the night, so the day after, he could tells the other kids, children of the servants, the stories he had overheard, adding sometimes a bit more action for the thrill of entertainment.

But all end one day, and war never bring good things to people who are implicated in it. That's a lesson Donnor have learned. A rebel Baron, a reknown Warlock, gained control of a an holding most important for the protection of the kingdom. The king couldn't let that without retribution. He sent his army toward the holding. He saw both his mother nad father leaving the castle. During this war, Donnor was under the tutelage of the servants, even if at fifteen , he had proven to be independant enough. He spend the time of the war studying over his mother's spells, practicing his archery and spending some times with the king's troubadour to exchange tells and advice on oratory matters. The siege took three month. The news came that the castle had been taken with minimal loose from the king's troops. The news was welcome by all the inhabitant. Two days after, the troops came back and cheers could be heard in all the city. When Donnor came to slaute the soldiers and his parents, the coming column, who was cheering with the population, felt silent at the sight of the boy. It didn't took much to make the young man anxious. He run through the men with his eyes but never spotted his father, even if his brother of arms were there. He saw then a small cortege and dash through the soldier. He then felt a hand holding him, he heard voice trying to confort him. He knew his father was death, but what he heard broke him. The words wasn't not only for his father memories, but for both his parents. The Warlock had targeted his mother, being a major threat for the Baron, his father came to protect her. Sadly, he wasn't able to ward her and both died, burned to death. The magic of the clerics wasn't enough to restore there life.

Donnor became a ghost. He haunted the castle for a week. The magic that have made his mother a target, the magic that had killed both his parents, that magic, he cursed it. He cursed  the fate that have stolen his family. Unable to stay in the castle, among so much memories, he fled. He warndered on the roads, without much objective. It tooks not much time to see his saving growing thin. He had to find away of living. He started to tell stories here and there for a night, but it wasn't enough, it allowed him a roof once in a while, a meal per day, but he knew he couldn't continue like that, he had to do something more. He had to skills, and as he didn,t wanted to use his magical skills anymore, he decided to find a bow and join a mercenary troop. It is during his service that he met an half-elf, Farrew. This man was an average figther, but had earn the respect of the group for his extended knowledge and his great social skills. He became the negotiator of the group when it was time to deal with futur employeer. Donnor start talked with him and the half-elf opened Donnor's eyes. Magic will not dissapear if you close your eyes. If you get get rid of your fear, master it. The sage thaught him much about the the basic of magic, filling the hole, giving knowledge that his mother hadn,t the time to gives him or that she just didn't knew. It took not much more for him to recover his interest for his mother's art.

Donnor left his mercenary group and start to travel again the world alone, but now he had a an objective in front of him, a motivation. His passion for magic had been restored, and he from time to time, his mind was coming back to the castle. To the tomb of his parents. Today, he doesn't see anymore what faith has stolen him, but what it has done. His parents get killed to recover the stronghod that protect the kingdom from possible invasion. They get killed so others could live. War is not a good thing, but it is somethimes the best of two wrong.

Upon his travel, he has found an old burned tower. Rumors from the locals told story of thsi man who have been eaten alive by flames. In his curiosity, he has decided to explore the ruins. First, he thought it was a waste of time when he saw the black stones that had fallen all over the field and let suggest that nothing would have survived the fire. But he decided to give a quick look anyway and to his surprise, he found a book. This book was warded by a rune of protection against any kind of eat. Being sure there would not be any other runes of prtection that could ward off any curious from the book, he open it and read it. He fall upon notes of the wizard on how to become one with the element. The wizard had sucessfully transformed himself into a fire elemental (that would explain the warding rune against falmes on the book thought Donnor). His final notes told he would destroy his tower and travel to the elemental plane of fire. That would explain the burned tower. After readin that book, Donnor was intrigued by that he decided to try it himself. He just sucessfully found the knowledge of changing the elemental nature of his spell to ligthning, and will try to follow the other's wizard step, but for him, he always wanted to fly, why not try to become one with air he told himself.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 17, 2006)

I realized you don't have it listed amongst the accepted books, but would the races in the Planar Handbook (specifically the Neraphim) be acceptable? It's an LA+0 race.

Specifically, I'm thinking of a Neraphim Rogue/Monk. If the race is a no go, I'd use the same classes but make it a human.


----------



## ByteRynn (May 17, 2006)

I am thinking it might be fun to play a halfling gypsey.  Mysterious and strange, knowledgable in the ways of spirits and the spirit world, able to tell fortunes and speak truths.

Basically a Sorcerer/Spirit Shaman with Sorcerer spell tending towards divinations, curses, and strange necromancies.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 17, 2006)

OK, Here's my submission.
I decided to go with a rogue type.
Please feel free to comment.
Cheers,

SG

[sblock]

```
Name: Fash Daergel
Class: Warlocke 6 / Rogue 5 / warrior 1
Race: Whisper gnome
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: Gnome Pantheon

[b][u]Abilities[/b][/u]
Str: 12 +1 (14 base -2 racial)    		Level: 6	XP: 21 000
Con: 16 +3 (14 base +2 racial)			BAB: +5		HP: 46 (5d6+1d10 + 18)
Dex: 17 +3 (14 base +2 racial +1 level)		Grapple: +6	Dmg Red: 1/cold iron
Int: 14 +2 			   		Speed: 30'	Spell Res: 0
Wis: 10 +0 					Init: +7	Spell Save: +0
Cha: 12 +1 (14 base -2 racial) 	  		ACP: 0		Spell Fail: 0%


[b][u]Armor class[/b][/u]
	Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total
Armor: 	 10    +5   +2   +3  +1   +0  +0   21
Touch: 	 14 		Flatfooted: 17
Note: +1 ac to avoid traps 


[b][u]Saves[/b][/u]
	Base Mod Misc Total
Fort:     4   +3  +1    +8
Ref:      6   +3  +1    +10
Will:     6   +0  +1    +7
Note: +1 to saves to avoid traps 


[b][u]Weapons [/b][/u]
					Attack Damage 	Critical	Range
Masterwork Short sword  		+7	1d4+1  	19-20/x2  	-
Eldrich blast (ranged touch attack)	+9	3d6	20/x2		60

[b][u]Languages: [/b][/u]Common, Elven, Draconic, Infernal


[b][u]Abilities:[/b][/u]
[I]Racial[/I]
Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day -- silence (must be centered on whisper gnome's body). 
1/day -- ghost sound, mage hand, message. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + whisper gnome's 

Cha modifier + spell level.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type 
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids 
Low-Light Vision: A whisper gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, 

and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color 

and detail under these conditions.
Darkvision: Whisper gnomes can see in the dark out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and 

white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and whisper gnomes can function just 

fine with no light at all.

[I]Warrior:[/I]
  Light, medium, heavy armor & shields
  Melee weapon

[I]Warlock[/I]
  Eldrich Blast 3d6
  Deceive item: can take 10 one use magic device checks even when threatened or distracted 
  Detect magic at will
  DR: 1/cold iron

  Invocations:
    least (3)
     - Darkness: as the spell (10 min./level, 20 ft magical darkness, 20% miss chance 

(concealment), blinded creatureshave 50% miss chance) 
     - Devil's sight: see normally 30ft in regular and magical darkness
     - Hideous blow: channel eldrich blast in melee attack
     - leaps and bounds: +6 to tumble, balance & jump checks

    lesser (1)
     - Flee the scene: Dimension door 25+5ft/2 level + major image for 1 round


[I]Rogue[/I]
  Sneak attack +3d6
  trapfinding
  Evasion
  Trap sense +1 
  Uncanny dodge 


[b][u]Feats: [/b][/u]
- Precise shot (level 1)
- Point blank shot (level 3)
- Extra invocation: Leaps and bounds (level 6)
- Improved initiative (Warrior 1)


[b][u]Skills[/b][/u]
Skill Points: 84 
 			Ranks	Mod	Racial	Size	Invoc.	Total
Balance			0	3   	 		6	+9	
Bluff		 	9 	1    	 			+10
Concentrate 		9 	3   				+12
Disable Device		9	2				+11		
Diplomacy	 	0 	1    	 			+10
Gather Information 	0 	1    				+1
Hide			1	3	4	4		+12
Jump			0	1    			6	+7
Listen			0	0	2			+2
Move silently		6	3	4			+13
Sense Motive	 	9 	0   	 			+9
Sleight of Hand		9 	3	 			+12
Search			9	2	 			+11
Spot			9	0	2			+11
Tumble			9	3    	 		6	+18
Use Magic Device	9 	1    	  			+10


[b][u]Equipment: [/b][/u]
				Quantity Cost Weight
+1 Mithral Shirt (+5 ac)	 1	 2100	 5	
Hat of disguise			 1	 1800	 0
+1 mithral buckler (+2 AC)	 1	 2165	 1.25
Short Sword, Masterwork		 1	  310 	 1
Traveler's Outfit 		 1 	    -	  -
Vest of Resistance +1		 1	 1000	  1
Wand of Cure Light Wounds	 1	  750	  -


Total Weight: 8 lb Money: 2gp 0sp 0cp

		Lgt Med Hvy Lift Push
Max Weight: 	 32  64 98  196  480

Age: 24
Height: 4'2"
Weight: 57lb
Eyes: Deep Blue
Hair: Black
Skin: tan

Class progression

1: Warlock/Rogue	
2: Warlock/Rogue	
3: Warlock/Rogue	
4: Warlock/Rogue	
5: Warlock/Warrior	
6: Warlock/Rogue
```
Background:
Fash Daergel was unusual, even for a wisper gnome.  His natural roguish talents flourished in his clan, but he also had unusual powers, that made is kin uneasy. He left his clan early to find his own way.

He met an adventuring group about a year ago, and they learned to respect his skills as a scout, rougue and as a subtle fighter.

Combat strategy:
If cornered, Fash will use his darkness incantation, since he can see in magical darkness. Another strategy of his is to dimention door behind a foe, and sneak attack with hideous blow while the foe is trying to fight the illusion he left.

Appearance:
Chances are one won't remember seing Fash. He's a nondescript gnome, with a grey cloak and regular adventuring attire. He does his best not to be noticed. [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2006)

*Tobias Terranhart, Holy Warrior of Heironeous*

[SBLOCK=Tobias' Stats]*Tobias Terranhart CR 6*
Male human cleric (Heironeous) 6//paladin 6
LG Medium humanoid (human)
*Aura* strong good, courage 10'
*Init* +0; *Senses* Listen +2, Spot +2
*Languages* Common

*AC* 23, touch 11, flat-footed 23
*hp* 46 (6 HD)
*Immune* disease, fear
*Fort* +11, *Ref* +7, *Will* +12

*Spd* 20 ft.
*Melee* _+1 cold iron longsword_ +11/+6 (1d8+3/11-20) or
*Melee* mwk alchemical silver morningstar +10/+5 (1d8+3)
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +9
*Attack Options* smite evil 2/day (+4 to hit, +6 damage)
*Special Abilities* Disciple of the Sun, Divine Shield (+4 AC, 3/min), Divine Vigor (Spd 30', +12 hp, 4/min), lay on hands (24 hp), spontaneous casting (heal spells), turn undead 11/day (+8, 3d6+10, 6th)
*Combat Gear* holy water (4), _scroll of sanctuary_ (4), _silversheen_ (4), _wand of cure light wounds_ (50)
*Cleric Spells Prepared* (CL 6th, +9 melee touch, +6 ranged touch):
~~3rd: _flame of faith, magic circle against evil, searing light_ (D)
~~2nd: _aid, bull's strength_ (3), _spiritual weapon_ (D)
~~1st: _bless, distrupt undead_ (D), _divine favor_ (3)
~~0: _guidance_ (5)
(D): Domain Spell. Domains: Glory, War
*Paladin Spells Prepared* (CL 3rd, +9 melee touch, +6 ranged touch):
~~1st: _bless weapon_ (2)
*Spell-like Abilities:*
~~At Will: _detect evil_
~~1/week: _remove disease_

*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 18
*SQ* aura of courage, divine grace, divine health, lay on hands, special mount, strong aura of good
*Feats* Disciple of the Sun, Divine Shield, Divine Vigor, Extra Turning, Weapon Focus: longsword (B)
*Skills* Diplomacy +15, Knowledge: religion +5, Ride +4, Sense Motive +11
*Possessions* combat possessions plus _+1 cold iron longsword_, mwk alchemical silver morningstar; _+1 full plate_, _+1 everburning heavy steel shield_; _ring of protection +1_, _cloak of charisma +2_, _vest of resistance +1_; backpack, bedroll, scrollcase, silver holy symbol, spell component pouch, waterskin; noble outfit, signet ring, court jewelry; 146.9 gp[/Sblock]
[sblock=Tobias' Mount]*Heironeous' Lightning*
Male heavy warhorse
N Large magical beast
*Init* +1; *Senses* low-light vision, scent; Listen +6, Spot +5

*AC* 23, touch 10, flat-footed 22
*hp* 45 (6 HD)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +6, *Will* +6; improved evasion

*Spd* 40 ft.
*Melee* hoof +7 (1d8+4) or
*Melee* 2 hooves +7 (1d8+4) and bite +2 (1d4+2)
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +12

*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 6, Wis 13, Cha 6
*SQ* empathic link, improved evasion, share spells, share saving throws
*Feats* Endurance, Improved Natural Attack, Run
*Skills* Listen +6, Spot +5
*Possessions* bit and bridle, mwk chainmail barding, military saddle[/sblock]
*Appearance and Personality*

Tobias feels that he is an emissary for glorious Heironius, and thus everything about him is resplendant: his gleaming full plate armor, the clean light eminating from this well polished steel shield, the well maintained arms, and the spotless barding of his holy mount. Out of his armor (which is rarely; he even attends state functions in it), Tobias is a broad shouldered young man with close-cut brown hair and brown eyes. He has a perpectual curl of a smile to his face with strong dimples that make him seem younger than he thirty years.

*Rough Background*

Tobias is a holy warrior of the Valorous One, and was taught to be an personification of his faith. As such, he was trained in rigorous team tactics and in courtly manners. His parents offered him to the Church at a young age when a paladin saved their village; thus, he feels it is his duty to walk the world, bringing the light of Heironeous to the world. He does this not through preaching but through example.

Tobias has been travelling with is other boon companions for several years. He sees their "adventures" as a way of living Heironeous' teachings. While there have been a few conflicts in the past (a minor disagreement over a course of action, a dispute over which "jobs" to take), he has not let his faith play an "iron hand" in his relationship with his collegues.

*Role*

Since Tobias believes he is a personal embodiement of his god, he is comfortable in the front lines of combat and in the palace throneroom. In combat, he wades in, using his clerical spells and divine feats to bolster himself and his allys. He also a fierce foe of undead and a decent healer (has both sponteneous _cures_ and lay on hands). In social situations, his winning ways complement that of a bard, and his priestly connections provide some legitemacy that less noble compainions lack.

*Note*

I can provide the actual calculations used to create Tobias upon request. All feats are either from the PHB, Complete Warrior, or Complete Divine; the Glory domain is from Complete Divine; the _vest of resistance_ is from Complete Arcane; and the _everburning shield_ is just a shield with _continual flame_ cast on it.

I do realize the story etc. is a bit cliched, but sometimes cliches are fun to play too (though I promise he is not a heavy handed type). I wanted to develop a strong "holy warrior" archetype, and thought this would be more interesting to explore than cleric/fighter (which Ferrix's dwarf would probably do better justice).


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 17, 2006)

Reaching outside the box here, but how about a Far East character concept? 
Thinking  Wu Jen 6 (arcane):: Shugenja 6 (divine)
The interesting part is that both classes use spontanous casting and Cha as thier primary stat. Or, keeping with the Far East theme, I was thinking of going Samauri 5 / Kensi 1 :: Fighter 6. Gets two-weapon fighting without having to have a high dex. 

The background would be the same for either cocept. It would gear towards something similar to this: Orphaned as an infiant linked to fulling some great prophecy (not too sure that prophecy is right now). But for right now it must find out the 5-'W'is of his family before it can fullfil the prophecy.

Let me know which one you prefer (there already seems to be a few warrior type submittals).

-Blood


----------



## Question (May 17, 2006)

Waiting on DM to respond via email or come on MSN before submitting anything concrete.

Btw samurai is a horrible, horrible class. You would be much better off going ranger.


----------



## Rayex (May 17, 2006)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting, I'll come up with a concept in a little bit and put it up.  Out of curiosity, how are you dealing with EL in this game?  Are you allowing players to buy EL as one of their classes (i.e. a level four gestalt character being a Fighter 4/Half-Demon 4), or are you doing gestalt after EL is calculated?
> 
> I'm thinking of using the Stonechild class, which is listed in Races of Stone as a six-level class with two hit-dice.  (Probably go for the 'tank' role)




The Fighter/half-demon is out of the question, the Stonechild is acceptable!



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> This really sounds like quite a lot of fun, and I'd love to have a chance to try out a gestalt character.  Since our options are pretty open, I think I'd like to try something a little different: an Illumian Spellthief/Swashbucker.  Concept is "multi-skilled explorer".  Haven't really started work on the equipment just yet--I'll add that later on.




Sounds like an exciting consept, like what I see so far!



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Ah... a low level gestalt... fun fun.
> 
> 2 Concepts for you
> 
> ...





Half-orc Barbarian/bard, lovely! 



			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Alright, current concept is Earth-Child Fighter tank, if Earth-Child monster class is not allowed, then I'll probably use Goliath instead.  Either way I'll go with a high AC/high HP tank suitable for standing in front of the party and taking hits.




I see there'll be quite the competition over the Tank role. Where is the Earth-Child from?



			
				ASuperHero said:
			
		

> If I were to put together a Rogue/Ninja Gestalt would you allow Sudden Strike and Sneak Attack to stack (Flat-Footed oponents take +6d6 damage)? If so, I'll put somthing together. Otherwise, say hello to a Druid/Ninja!





			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Most likely note. Even if they have not the same name, it is mainly the same feature, and thus, you would take advanatge of only the best of the two.




Velmont is right; the better of the two will count, no stacking.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Lots of warlocks; hope no one thinks they are overpowered over here.
> 
> I have a proposal of a Human Paladin/Cleric (War, Strength) combination. A true holy warrior. I have flushed it out below.




I've always liked the idea of a paladin/cleric combo, the ultimate holy warrior, so to speak.



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Here's another question: would you accept  Spontaneous Divine Casters or  Spell Points?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> SG




The Spontaneous Divine Caster is fine. Spell Points are not.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmmm
> 
> Is the Master of Many Forms PrC allowed? I realize I'd just be starting in it at level 6, but it seems like it'd be fun to try.
> 
> Or...hmm...will there be downtime to create things? I'd also like to try my paws at the Effigy Master PrC.





Yes, it is allowed. As for the Effigy Master, it is one of my favorites PrCs, and I think we'll have a little bit of downtime to work with it, if you go that way.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun.
> 
> I would probably make something like this: Human Barbarian 2/Fighter 4 | Sorcerer 6
> 
> ...




Sounds great, a true mix of classes!

As for how much, a good point. I would like a bit info about personality, character traits and looks. Will update the first post to reflect this.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> I think that could fill the Arcane Role and the always interesting but sometimes forgotten role of the social character.




Nice mix of combat-magic and social interaction indeed!



			
				Kafkonia said:
			
		

> I realized you don't have it listed amongst the accepted books, but would the races in the Planar Handbook (specifically the Neraphim) be acceptable? It's an LA+0 race.
> 
> Specifically, I'm thinking of a Neraphim Rogue/Monk. If the race is a no go, I'd use the same classes but make it a human.




Sorry, the Neraphim is a no-go.



			
				ByteRynn said:
			
		

> I am thinking it might be fun to play a halfling gypsey.  Mysterious and strange, knowledgable in the ways of spirits and the spirit world, able to tell fortunes and speak truths.
> 
> Basically a Sorcerer/Spirit Shaman with Sorcerer spell tending towards divinations, curses, and strange necromancies.




Exciting indeed! Good luck in fleshing it out.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> *Note*
> 
> I can provide the actual calculations used to create Tobias upon request. All feats are either from the PHB, Complete Warrior, or Complete Divine; the Glory domain is from Complete Divine; the _vest of resistance_ is from Complete Arcane; and the _everburning shield_ is just a shield with _continual flame_ cast on it.
> 
> I do realize the story etc. is a bit cliched, but sometimes cliches are fun to play too (though I promise he is not a heavy handed type). I wanted to develop a strong "holy warrior" archetype, and thought this would be more interesting to explore than cleric/fighter (which Ferrix's dwarf would probably do better justice).




I'll look over the whole sheet closer to the deadline, but I like it so far. Cliches are indeed fun to play, there's a reason they become cliches, right?



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Reaching outside the box here, but how about a Far East character concept?
> Thinking  Wu Jen 6 (arcane):: Shugenja 6 (divine)
> The interesting part is that both classes use spontanous casting and Cha as thier primary stat. Or, keeping with the Far East theme, I was thinking of going Samauri 5 / Kensi 1 :: Fighter 6. Gets two-weapon fighting without having to have a high dex.
> 
> ...




FarEast is indeed OK. However, will need a good story as to why/how he is traveling with the rest, so "Far from hom"



			
				Question said:
			
		

> Waiting on DM to respond via email or come on MSN before submitting anything concrete.
> 
> Btw samurai is a horrible, horrible class. You would be much better off going ranger.




I'm affraid anything from the PHB2 is a no-go, sorry.


Tailspinner: Nice and straight-foreward tank. Would like to see some more info about personality, looks etc.


----------



## Velmont (May 17, 2006)

I rewrote the background, giving a bit more detail... didn't changed the stats, but I am still thinking if I want to go for the elemetal savant PrC or not, which mean I would need to tweak a bit here and there.

If I do the change, I'll exchange Improved Toughness and Forcefull Personality for Empowered Spell and Energy Substitution (X) and get some knowledge plane, lowering other knowledge in the porcess. Most likely, I would go for Air (Electricity).


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2006)

Hmm...I realize it's not on the list of accepted sources, but I have to give it a go. 

Is the Artificer class from Eberron okay?


----------



## ByteRynn (May 17, 2006)

How do you feel about Geomancers from CD?  I thought it might add a whole new level of wierd nature/arcane secrets mystacism to my Gypsey.  I don't plan on ever taking any of the very obvious and super-freaky drifts, just the subtle ones that surprise people when faced with them.

I would be Halfling Spirit Shaman 6 and Sorcerer4/Geomancer2 (Probably with Flower wilting Touch and Cat's Tail)


----------



## Question (May 17, 2006)

I think i will make a fighter/wizard then go into arcane archer next level.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 17, 2006)

The Stonechild race is from Races of Stone (in the 'other races of stone' section).  It's a 2 hit-die EL +4 race, and the book provides a 6-level "monster class" which gives all the benefits evenly spaced out over 6 levels (but only giving HD at 2 levels).  If the monster class as a second class is allowed, I'll go with a Stonechild 6/Fighter 5 + Stonelord 1 (from Complete Warrior).  If not, I'll go with the Goliath version as a Goliath Fighter 5/Barbarian 5.  Either way the concept of a massively durable stony tank is the same.


----------



## Rayex (May 17, 2006)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> The Stonechild race is from Races of Stone (in the 'other races of stone' section).  It's a 2 hit-die EL +4 race, and the book provides a 6-level "monster class" which gives all the benefits evenly spaced out over 6 levels (but only giving HD at 2 levels).  If the monster class as a second class is allowed, I'll go with a Stonechild 6/Fighter 5 + Stonelord 1 (from Complete Warrior).  If not, I'll go with the Goliath version as a Goliath Fighter 5/Barbarian 5.  Either way the concept of a massively durable stony tank is the same.





The Stonechild is ok. You called it Eart-child earlier, wich confused me. *smiles*


----------



## Rayex (May 17, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> How do you feel about Geomancers from CD?  I thought it might add a whole new level of wierd nature/arcane secrets mystacism to my Gypsey.  I don't plan on ever taking any of the very obvious and super-freaky drifts, just the subtle ones that surprise people when faced with them.
> 
> I would be Halfling Spirit Shaman 6 and Sorcerer4/Geomancer2 (Probably with Flower wilting Touch and Cat's Tail)





Geomancers are quite fun, if not overly abused.


----------



## Rayex (May 17, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm...I realize it's not on the list of accepted sources, but I have to give it a go.
> 
> Is the Artificer class from Eberron okay?





Sorry, no Eberron classes.


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2006)

No worries! Just getting it out of the way once and for all. 

I shall post later today!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 17, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> The Stonechild is ok. You called it Eart-child earlier, wich confused me. *smiles*




Sorry, momentary brain-freeze I guess.  Alright, here's my submission for the tank spot, the Extreme Shield, Battle Plate and Heavy Armor Optimization are all from Races of Stone, Improved Toughness and the Stonelord PrC are from Complete Warrior.

Kolan Earthborn
Male Stonechild 6 / Fighter 5, Stonelord 1
Alignment: LG
Height: 6’4”
Weight: 258lbs
Hair: None
Eyes: Blue
Skin: Stony
Age: 29
XP: Level 6

Str: 25 (+7) [10 points, +8 Racial, +1 Level] 
Dex: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Con: 24 (+7) [10 points, +8 Racial]
Int: 12 (+1) [2 points, +2 Racial] 
Wis: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Cha: 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 Racial] 

Racial Abilities:  Darkvision 60’, Natural Armor +4, Immunity to Acid, Immunity to Poison, Magic Stone 3/day (caster level 3), Blind Fight (feat)

Class Abilities:  3 Bonus feats, Earth’s Blood

Hit Dice: 6d10 + 48
HP: 90/90
AC: 30 (+11 armor, +4 Shield, +1 Dex, +4 Natural)
Armor Check Penalty: -8 (-5 for MW Battle Plate w/Optimization, -3 for MW Shield)
Init: +1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 30ft (Base Speed 40 with Boots)

Saves:
 Fortitude +13 [+6 base, +7 Con]
 Reflex +5 [+4 base, +1 Dex]
 Will +4 [+4 base, +0 Wis]

BAB/Grapple: +6/+13
Melee Atk: +1 Warhammer: +15 [1d8+8 damage, x3]
Full Atk: +1 Warhammer: +15/+10 [1d8+8 damage]


Skills (45+12):
 Climb +8 [9 ranks, +7 Str, -8 AC Penalty]
 Craft: Stoneworking +10 [9 ranks, +1 Int]
 Handle Animal +5 [5 ranks, +0 Cha]
 Intimidate +9 [9 ranks, +0 Cha]
 Jump +13 [9 ranks, +7 Str, +5 competence from boots, -8 AC Penalty]
 Listen +4 [4 ranks, +0 Wis]
 Spot +4 [4 ranks, +0 Wis]

Feats:
Exotic Armor Proficiency: Battle Plate (1st level)
Weapon Focus: Warhammer (Fighter Bonus Feat)
Power Attack (Fighter Bonus Feat)
Exotic Shield Proficiency: Extreme Shield (3rd Level)
Heavy Armor Optimization (Fighter Bonus Feat)
Improved Toughness (6th Level)

Languages: Common, Terran, Draconic

Equipment:
Traveler’s Clothes, 5 lbs
Beltpouch, .5 lbs
1 week’s food, 7 lbs
+1 Warhammer (2,312 gp), 5 lbs
+1 Battle Plate (3,650 gp), 125 lbs
+1 Steel Extreme Shield (1,180 gp), 25 lbs
Boots of Striding and Springing (5,500 gp)
Potion Cure Light Wounds x6 (300 gp)
Potion Cure Moderate Wounds x3 (900 gp)
Potion Fly x1 (750 gp)

Current Load: 172 lbs
Loads (light/medium/heavy): 266/533/800

Money: 408 gp


Appearance and Personality:  Kolan is a large, heavily built craggy man, his skin a rough grey the color of granite.  He wears a massive suit of heavy armor, which would crush most other men.  Nevertheless, he somehow manages to move with a spring in his stride and gives the impression of constant energy.  By nature, Kolan is fairly genial, slow to anger and always interested in a good adventure - especially if it gives the chance to explore some new and interesting dungeon buried under the earth.

Brief Background:  Raised by his father - an adventurer of some reknown, Kolan always showed interest in exploring, especially underground.  Kolan is always fascinated by exploring hidden caves and dungeons beneath the ground, and derives great joy from unearthing hidden treasures from the ground and learning new secrets from underground.  His formidable skills as a warrior and his near-indestructability have meant that he rarely has to look far to find a group of others to adventure with.


----------



## ByteRynn (May 17, 2006)

*Sylas Dardragon*
[sblock]Male halfling Spirit Shaman 6 and Sorcerer4/Geomancer 2
LN Small Humanoid
*Init* +1; *Senses* Listen +5, Spot +3
*Languages* Common, Halfling
________________________________________________
*AC* 16, touch 13, flat-footed 15
*Hp* 33 (6 HD)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +4, *Will* +9
*Special* +2 vs. Fear Effects
___________________________________________________
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* touch spell +6 (spell) or
*Melee* spectral hand touch spell +8 (spell) or
*Ranged* mwk light crossbow +7 (1d6/19-20/80 ft.)
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* -2
*Attack Options* weapon finesse, point, blank shot
*Special Attacks* Chastise Spirits 8/day (6d6, DC 21)
*Spell-like Abilities* (1st):
	at will- _detect spirits_, _blessing of the spirits_
*Spirit Shaman Spells Retrieved* (CL 6th/7th in forests):
	3rd (4): _vigor_
	2nd (6): _fog cloud, lesser restoration_
1st (7): _produce flame, cure light wounds (DC16), faerie fire_
	0th (6): _read magic, detect poison, light_
*Sorcerer Spells Known* (CL 6th/7th in forests):
	3rd (4): _unluck, vampiric touch, mesmerizing glare_
	2nd (6): _spectral hand, blindness/deafness, detect thoughts, locate object, touch of idiocy_
        1st (8): _shield, mage armor, charm person, chill touch, expeditious retreat, identify_
        0th (6): _detect magic, mage hand, message, prestidigitation, ghost sound, touch of fatigue_
*Combat Gear* _wand of cure light wounds_ (15 charges)
_______________________________________________________________________
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 17, Cha _20_
*SQ* spirit guide (crow), wild empathy +11, follow the guide, ghost warrior, drift 1(touch causes flowers to wilt, grow a cat’s tail), spell versatility (0-1), ley lines +1 (forests)
*Feats* combat casting, point-blank shot, weapon finesse
*Skills*  Concentration +9 (+13 combat casting), Climb +0, Hide +5, Jump -6, Knowledge (arcana) +6, Knowledge (history) +1, Knowledge (Nature) +6, Listen +5, Move Silently +3, Profession (Fortune Teller) +4, Spellcraft +11, Survival +7 (+9 in nature environments)
*Possessions*  combat gear plus _bracers of armor +2, amulet of natural armor +1, ring of protection +1, cloak of charisma +2_, MW light crossbow, 5 mw cold iron bolts, 5 mw alchemical silver bolts, 5 mw adamantine bolts, 10 bolts, spell component pouch, belt pouch, 7 gp[/sblock]

Background: [sblock]Sylas was a very sickly child who was nearly killed with fever.  His parents had almost given up on him when he started seeing and talking to someone named "grandfather crow".  One night, late, Sylas wandered out into the wilderness, sneaking away from his family, led by some unseen force.

His time in the wilderness is a mystery, not least of all to him.  He learned many strange and terrible things from grandfather crow, and when he finally found his people again, and returned to them, they were frightened by his new and strange power, but rejoiced that he had returned to them.  HE had gained wisdom while he was away, and in his family's travels, he earned money as a fortune teller, and gained a reputation as a wise and knowledgeable sage.  One day, as his clan was picking up to move once more, grandfather crow mentioned that it was time to go off alone again, that the time had come to learn new and exciting and very dark things.  This time, as Sylas ventured forth, he found some companions with which to learn about the world.  He started developing a very close tie to nature, being gifted by the spirits of nature with strange gifts...and in some cases having to pay terrible prices.[/sblock]

Appearance:  [sblock]Sylas is small, even by halfling standards.  He looks sickly, though he tries to hide most of his frailty beneath thick, dark robes and cloaks.  If one looks very closely at him, they may notice a particularly unusual rustling of his robes, as if, perhaps, there is a tail beneath them.[/sblock]

Personality: [sblock]Sylas is a very serious and spooky individual.  He is vengeful and prideful.  He is very much more inclined to follow his instincts and his philosophies rather than follow his intellect. He is loyal to friends, and protective of the weak.  He does not stand for anyone to cross him, however, and such annoyances invariably earn Sylas's wrath.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2006)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Male Stonechild 6 / Fighter 5, Stonelord 1



I may be off (I don't have Races of Stone), but a stonechild is at least ECL +4, so your character as written would be a 10th level character, not a 6th.


----------



## Ferrix (May 17, 2006)

Since it's a gestalt game, the way he's built it is that the racial levels (HD & ECL) take up one side of his gestalt build.  From what I could tell Rayex didn't object, but might not have seen what he explicitly meant.

Seeing as most people are taking up the main combat roles, I might change my focus a bit to have less competition.


----------



## Velmont (May 17, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I may be off (I don't have Races of Stone), but a stonechild is at least ECL +4, so your character as written would be a 10th level character, not a 6th.




I don't have it either and I don't know how to handle exactly ECL, but I think to understadn how Nac have handle his character:



			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> It's a 2 hit-die EL +4 race, and the book provides a 6-level "monster class" which gives all the benefits evenly spaced out over 6 levels (but only giving HD at 2 levels).




So for a 2 HD race and a ECL +4, I think it makes the StoneChild 6. So his race is one of his gestalt class, and his Figther 5 / StoneLord 1 is his other Gestalt progression...

Now, do the ECL apply to both progression or only one progression, I don't know.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I may be off (I don't have Races of Stone), but a stonechild is at least ECL +4, so your character as written would be a 10th level character, not a 6th.




I suppose that's one of those monster classes, which slowly get towards the full benefits of the race in a monster class, that is similar to a standard base class, starting at 1st level.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I suppose that's one of those monster classes, which slowly get towards the full benefits of the race in a monster class, that is similar to a standard base class, starting at 1st level.



Yeah, then we have to get into odd debates about what the CR of a gestalt character with an ECL is. They don't serve the same role as a base class, so the assumption that they balance with a base class may not be appropriate. A rakasha 7/sorcerer 7 is not a CR 9 (assuming gestalts give you a +2 to the CR) as that plays directly to its strength.


----------



## Velmont (May 17, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Yeah, then we have to get into odd debates about what the CR of a gestalt character with an ECL is. They don't serve the same role as a base class, so the assumption that they balance with a base class may not be appropriate. A rakasha 7/sorcerer 7 is not a CR 9 (assuming gestalts give you a +2 to the CR) as that plays directly to its strength.




If they have made a savage progression for a race, I would think it might be correct, but as anything, more you introduce things, easier is to create a mean combo. It will be Rayex call in the end.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Location: Souther Maine and Montreal






			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Lindy hopper, popper, dancer...




Well, I just remark that. Are you dancing on a regular basis in Montreal? And where? Are you coming to the Eastern Canadian Swing Championship?

@Others: Sorry for this out of subject questions, I am just too curious.


----------



## Rayex (May 17, 2006)

Ok, some clarification:

If you'll play a race with a +X level adjustment, it counts on both sides. However, the stonechild is a 6level monster class as well; so taking this path will make a Monsterclass/regular class combo useable, at least the way I see it.


----------



## Velmont (May 17, 2006)

Savage progression are just a way to progress through the HD and ECL of a higher HD/ECL race than a 1HD/ECL0. I don't think the savage progression have been thought as a class for Gestalt purpose.


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Ok, some clarification:
> 
> If you'll play a race with a +X level adjustment, it counts on both sides. However, the stonechild is a 6 level monster class as well; so taking this path will make a Monsterclass/regular class combo useable, at least the way I see it.




A character that takes an ECL 3 race and 1 level of bard and one that takes all 3 levels of that same race's monster progession and 1 level of bard are the same in CR. Thus, treating +X level adjustment vs. X levels of the "monstrous" class differently does not seem consistent.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2006)

Added some more info to my first post. Working on the fluff parts now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2006)

Hello all!

Here's one side of the build I'm considering now...

Wiz 5 / Maester 3 / Effigy Master 5 (I realize that's only 13 levels, but I doubt this adventure will go even that far )

What are some good possibilities for the other side, d'ya think? Concept is a rebellious, brilliant, but unconventional-minded gnomelet. I'm ruling out bard, and have some ideas of my own, but other possibilities are always good...


----------



## Rayex (May 17, 2006)

After reading up a bit here and there, I'll say that if you go, the ECL race will count for one "side" of the gestalt build, wether you go +LA or monsterous classes. However, there aren't that many ECL races available, so it should not be a problem.


----------



## Velmont (May 17, 2006)

I look at the Effigy Master, and I think of a Rogue which have his skilsl axed on the creation of clockwork device and all that is mechanical.


----------



## Velmont (May 18, 2006)

I've made some small modification to my character. I'll go for the path of the Elemental Savant, mastery over the Air element. He will start his progression next level. To do that, I've changed a bit my skills (raise two knowledge to the cost of other skills, trying to take from everyone to lesser the impact on other skills, that way, i keep the conept/personality of my character) and also changed two feats (Force of Personality and Improved Toughness for Empower Spell and Energy Substitution (Electricity)) I've also changed added a paragraph to my character background.


----------



## Cappucina (May 18, 2006)

I say. Sounds interesting, laddie. Take me to this master of yours.

I'm working on a Ranger6/Cleric6. Probably not the most exciting of gestalt ideas, but I really like the Cleric Archer and this looks like one of my best chances at making a really good one.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 18, 2006)

Are Psionics allowed?


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 18, 2006)

OK, after tweaking and re-tweaking, here is my final submission.

This character will definitely fill the rogue niche (maxed out search, disable device and open locks). He's also a pretty interesting roguish fighter type.

Anyways, I hope I get a chance to play him
[sblock]

```
Name: Fash Daergel
Class: Warlocke 6 / Rogue 5 / warrior 1
Race: Whisper gnome
Size: Small
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: Gnome Pantheon

[b][u]Abilities[/b][/u]
Str: 12 +1 (14 base -2 racial)    		Level: 6	XP: 21 000
Con: 16 +3 (14 base +2 racial)			BAB: +5		HP: 46 (5d6+1d10 + 18)
Dex: 17 +3 (14 base +2 racial +1 level)		Grapple: +2	Dmg Red: 1/cold iron
Int: 16 +3 			   		Speed: 30'	Spell Res: 0
Wis: 10 +0 					Init: +7	Spell Save: +0
Cha: 8 -1 (10 base -2 racial) 	  		ACP: 0		Spell Fail: 0%

Age: 24
Height: 4'2"
Weight: 57lb
Eyes: Deep Blue
Hair: Black
Skin: tan


[b][u]Armor class[/b][/u]
	[b]Total[/b]	Base Armor Defl Shld Dex Size Nat Misc 
Armor: 	 [b]22[/b]	10    +5   +0	+2   +3  +1   +1  +0   
Touch: 	 14 		Flatfooted: 18
[size=1]Note: +1 ac to avoid traps, +4 dodge bonus against monsters of the giant type[/size] 


[b][u]Saves[/b][/u]
	[b]Total[/b]	Base Mod Misc 
Fort:   [b]+8[/b]	  4   +3  +1    
Ref:    [b]+10[/b]	  6   +3  +1    
Will:   [b]+7[/b]	  6   +0  +1    
[size=1]Note: +1 to saves to avoid traps [/size]


[b][u]Weapons [/b][/u]
					Attack 		Damage 		Type	Critical	Range
Eldrich blast (ranged touch attack)	+9 (+10 <30ft)	3d6 (+1 <30ft)	Magic	20/x2		60
Hammer, gnome hooked (hammer head)	+7		1d6+1		B	20/x3		-
Hammer, gnome hooked (hook head)	+7		1d4+1		P	20/x4		-
Daggers (melee)				+7		1d3+1		P S	19-20/×2
Daggers (ranged)			+9		1d3+1		P	19-20/×2	10

[size=1]Note: +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids (including goblins, hobgoblins, and bugbears) [/size]

[b][u]Languages: [/b][/u]Common, gnome, Draconic, Infernal


[b][u]Abilities:[/b][/u]
[I]Racial[/I]
Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day -- silence (must be centered on whisper gnome's body). 
1/day -- ghost sound, mage hand, message. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + whisper gnome's Cha modifier + spell level.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type 
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids 
Low-Light Vision: A whisper gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
Darkvision: Whisper gnomes can see in the dark out to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and whisper gnomes can function just fine with no light at all.

[I]Warrior:[/I]
  Light, medium, heavy armor & shields
  Melee weapons

[I]Warlock[/I]
  Eldrich Blast 3d6
  Deceive item: can take 10 one use magic device checks even when threatened or distracted 
  Detect magic at will
  DR: 1/cold iron

  Invocations:
    least (3)
     - Darkness: as the spell (10 min./level, 20 ft magical darkness, 20% miss chance (concealment), blinded creatureshave 50% miss chance) 
     - Devil's sight: see normally 30ft in regular and magical darkness
     - Hideous blow: channel eldrich blast in melee attack
     - Spiderwalk: Gain a climb speed of 20, retain AC bonus while climbing

    lesser (1)
     - Flee the scene: Dimension door 25+5ft/2 level + major image for 1 round

[I]Rogue[/I]
  Sneak attack +3d6
  trapfinding
  Evasion
  Trap sense +1 
  Uncanny dodge 


[b][u]Feats: [/b][/u]
- Precise shot (level 1)
- Improved initiative
- Extra invocation: spiderwalk (level 6)
- point blank shot (Warrior 1)


[b][u]Skills[/b][/u]
Skill Points: 88+5=93 
 			Total	Ranks	Mod	Racial	Size	Synergy		Misc	
Balance			+5	0	3   	 		2 tumble			
Bluff		 	+8	9 	-1    	 				
Concentrate 		+12	9 	3   					
Disable Device		+14	9	3					+2 Masterwork thieve's tools						
Diplomacy	 	+1	0 	-1  			2 bluff	
Disguise		+12	1	-1			2 bluff		10  hat of disguise 
Hide			+19	8	3	4	4			
Jump			+3	0	1    			2 tumble	
Listen			+2	0	0	2				
Move silently		+16	9	3	4				
Open locks		+14	9	3					+2 Masterwork thieve's tools
Sleight of Hand		+8	3 	3			2 bluff	
Search			+12	9	3	 				
Spot			+11	9	0	2				
Tumble			+12	9	3    	 				
Use Magic Device	+8*	9 	-1    	  				
*[size=1]Note: Deceive item (Warlock ability): can take 10 one use magic device checks even when threatened or distracted [/size]	


[b][u]Equipment: [/b][/u]
				Quantity Cost Weight	Location
+1 Mithral Shirt (+5 ac)	 1	 2100	 5	Worn
Hat of disguise			 1	 1800	 0	Head
Ring of sustenance		 1	 2500 	 0	Left hand

+1 Mithral buckler		 1	 2165	 1.25	Left forearm
Traveler's Outfit 		 1 	    1	 1.25	Worn
Cloak of Resistance +1		 1	 1000	 1	Worn

Gnome hooked hammer		 1	   20	 3	Strapped to back
Daggers				 3	    6	 1.5	Left ankle (hidden),left side of belt and strapped to left forearm (hidden under buckler)
Ring of feather falling		 1	 2200	 0	Right hand

Amulet of natural armor +1	 1	 2000	 0	Worn
Masterork thieve's tools	 1	  100	 1	Strapped against chest, under clothing and armor
Tanglefoot bag			 1	   50	 4	Strapped to belt

Belt Pouch			 1	    1 	 0,125	left back side
  Caltrops			 2	    2 	 4 	Left pouch 
  Thunderstone 			 2	   60	 2  	Left pouch 

Belt Pouch			 1	    1 	 0,125	right back side
  Holy water (metal flask)	 1	   25 	 1 	Right pouch
  Antitoxin (metal vial) 		 1	   50	 0	Right pouch					
  2 Sewing Needles		 1	    0	 0	Right pouch
  Chalk				 1	    0	 0	Right pouch					

Wand of Prot. Against Evil	10 chrgs  150	 0	Worn on a black string around neck, under clothes
Wand of Reduce			12 chrgs  180	 0	Worn on a blue string around neck, under clothes
Wand of Cure Light wounds	18 chrgs  270	 0	Worn on a white string around neck, under clothes

Wand of True strike 		6 chrgs	   90	 0	Worn on a yellow string around neck, under clothes
Wand of Mending 		6 chrgs    45	 0	Worn on a grey string around neck, under clothes
Wand of Detect Poison 		20 chrgs  150	 0	Worn on a red string around neck, under clothes
[size=1]Note: Fash has already successfully used his wands, he therefore gets +2 to use magic device checks.[/size]


Total Weight: 25.375 lb Money: 34 gp (in a small bag attached to his belt, uunder his clothes)

		Lgt Med Hvy Lift Push
Max Weight: 	 32  64 98  196  480


[b][u]Class progression[/b][/u]	
Classes	
1: Warlock/Rogue			
2: Warlock/Rogue	
3: Warlock/Rogue	
4: Warlock/Rogue	
5: Warlock/Warrior	
6: Warlock/Rogue
```

Gestalt BAB and Save calculation [sblock]
*Warlock Side*
Saves (F/R/W)	Attack
+0 +0 +2 	+0
+0 +0 +1 	+1 
+1 +1 +0 	+1
+0 +0 +1 	+1
+0 +0 +0 	+0
+1 +1 +1  	+1

*rogue/warrior Side*
Saves (F/R/W)	Attack
+0 +2 +0 	+0	Rogue 1
+0 +1 +1 	+1	Rogue 2 
+1 +0 +1 	+1	Rogue 3
+0 +1 +0 	+1	Rogue 4
+2 +0 +0 	+1	Warrior 1
+0 +0 +0  	+0	Rogue 5

*Total for character:*
Saves (F/R/W)	Attack
+0 +2 +2 	+0
+0 +1 +1 	+1 
+1 +1 +1 	+1
+0 +1 +1 	+1
+2 +0 +0 	+1
+1 +1 +1  	+1
_________	___
Total:
+4 +6 +6	+5

[/sblock]*Background:*
Fash Daergel was unusual, even for a wisper gnome.  His natural roguish talents flourished in his clan, but he also had unusual powers that made is kin uneasy. He left his clan early to find his own way.
He met an adventuring group about a year ago, and they learned to respect his skills as a scout, rougue and as a subtle fighter.

*Tactics & Personality:*
When scouting, Fash prefers to walk on walls an activate his darkness incantation, if necessary, to avoid detection.
Fash is definitely sneaky, and has more than one trick up his sleeve. In combat, he likes to use his flee the scene invocaction to dimension door behind his opponents and backstab them (using hideous blow) or just to blast them. He'll also use his darkness and devil's sitght invocations in conjunction so his foes won't be able to see him.  

*Appearance:*
Chances are one won't remember seing Fash. He's a nondescript gnome, with a grey cloak and regular adventuring attire. He does his best not to be noticed. He regularly use his hat of disguise to change his features when the occasion calls for it.
[/sblock]*BTW, when is the submission deadline/game start?*

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Kafkonia (May 18, 2006)

According to the write-up of the Favoured Soul, it isn't necessary for the character to have the same alignment as the deity that favoured them. So, I was thinking of playing a halfling FS/Cleric who is "favoured" by Hextor (in an attempt to lead him and his people astray) but actively worships Yondalla to try and fend off the influence of the Tyrant God on his soul...  Does this sound kosher?


----------



## Rayex (May 18, 2006)

Sorry, no psionics.

Steve: I'll accept submissions untill the 21st, then I'll make the selection soon after.

As for the favoured soul idea, I love it!



Lots of great characters consepts popping up here. I just know I'll have a hard time choosing what characters will play! Keep up the good work people!


----------



## Kafkonia (May 18, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> As for the favoured soul idea, I love it!




Excellent, I should have Surefoot Tindertwig, Halfling Cleric of Yondalla/Favoured Soul of Hextor up some time tonight.


----------



## IcyCool (May 18, 2006)

I've got a thought brewing about a (tank) human warrior from the desert, who embraces the draconic heritage in his blood and the song of battle in his heart.

Something like the following is bouncing around in my head:
Side 1: Barbarian 5/Dervish 1
Side 2: Fighter 2/Bard 3/Dragon Disciple 1

Should I stat it out or are you all full up?


----------



## Rayex (May 19, 2006)

sure, stat up. I'll not choose the party for a few days yet.


----------



## IcyCool (May 19, 2006)

Groovy, I'll have it up by tomorrow morning, around 10-ish.


----------



## stonegod (May 19, 2006)

Rayex: You need anything else from Tobias?


----------



## Rayex (May 19, 2006)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Groovy, I'll have it up by tomorrow morning, around 10-ish.





Nice, have fun! Allthough, the tank slot is heavily contested, it might be easier to try another "role".

Stonegod:

As far as I can see, he's pretty much complete. Will go into details on the characters on saturday/sunday.


----------



## Velmont (May 19, 2006)

I'm still here, still interested, my character is pretty much complete and I'll be leaving this afternoon and come back online only Monday night or Tuesday. I hope to see my character to be chosen


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 19, 2006)

Anyway we can get a summary of what roles have and have-not been filled? Plus what exactly would be considered an acceptable submission? Just a stat block or do you require descriptions and history as well?

-Blood


----------



## Rayex (May 19, 2006)

As of now, several more or less finnished characters have been posted.

These are:
nonamazing, Illumian Spellthief/Swashbuckler. Multiskilled Explorer. (Rogue type'ish.)
Tailspinner, Half-orc Barbarian/Fighter. Tank
Thanee, 	Human Ranger, Barbarian, Fighter and Spellsword/Sorcerer, paragon. Tank and Arcane caster.
Stonegod	, Human Cleric/Paladin. Healer, Divine caster and frontline fighter.
Velmont, Human Warmage/Bard, Paragon. Arcane caster and Social expert.
NacMac, Stonechild Stonechild/fighter, stonelord. Tank
ByteRynn	, Halfling Spiritshaman/sorcerer, geomancer. Divine and arcane caster.
Steve Gorak, WhisperGnome Warlock/Rogue, warrior. Rogue type.
IcyCool: Barbarian/Fighter, Bard, Dragon Disciple.
Kafkonia: Favoured Soul/Cleric.
Cappucina: Ranger, Bard/Cleric.
Shayuri: Wizard, Maester/rogue

Others that have expressed interest, but still lack a sheet:
Ferrix: Dwarven Warrior/Paragon, OR Half-Orc or Human Druid-Barbarian type - Shapeshifting berserker type, OR Barbarian-Bard - a warrior skald.
Question: Fighter/Wizard.

As for acceptable submission: I'd like a fairly finnished sheet, and a few lines describing the character. His/her personality, looks, goals etc.


----------



## IcyCool (May 19, 2006)

Well, here's Jaqual.  I noticed in the Gestalt section that you can't have a prestige class on both sides of the gestalt at the same level (i.e. no taking Dragon Disciple/Dervish at level 6).  So I made that change.

Also, would you be open to the idea of using the Whirling Frenzy rage variant from Unearthed Arcana?

[sblock=Jaqual, Wanderer from the Sands]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Jaqual
[B]Class:[/B] [Barbarian 6]/[Bard 3/Fighter2/Dragon Disciple 1] 
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] ----

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 ( 8p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 15,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +6         [B]HP:[/B]  59 (6d12 + 12)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +9     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] --/----
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +1
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] --%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +7    +0    +2    +0    +3    +1(2) 23(24)
[B]Touch:[/B] 13(14)          [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 21

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +2    +0    +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +2    +0    +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +0    +0    +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Falchion                  +11     2d4+5     18-20x2
Composite Longbow         +8      1d8+0        20x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B] Human Bonus Feat,
Human Bonus Skill Point(s),
Human Favored Class (Highest Class level),
Fighter Feats and Class Abilities,
Fast Movement (+10),
Whirling Frenzy (2/day) (+4 Strength, +2 Dodge bonus to AC),
Uncanny Dodge (Retain Dex bonus),
Improved Uncanny Dodge (Can't be flanked),
Trap Sense +2,
Bardic Music (3/day),
Bardic Knowledge (+7),
Countersong,
Fascinate,
Inspire Courage (+1),
Inspire Competence,
Arcane Spells (Per Day) [i]3/3[/i],
Arcane Spells (Known) [i]6/3[/i],
Natural Armor Increase (+1),
Bonus Spell (1st)

[B]Feats:[/B] Combat Expertise (Human Bonus),
Dodge (1st level feat),
Mobility (3rd level feat),
Weapon Focus[Falchion] (1st level Fighter bonus feat),
Power Attack (2nd level Fighter bonus feat),
Improved Natural Armor (6th level feat)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 75       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise(Int)              0    +2    +0    +2
Balance(Dex)               0    +2    +2    +4 (+3 in armor)
Bluff(Cha)                 0    +1    +0    +1
Climb(Str)                 0    +3    +0    +3 (+2 in armor)
Concentration(Con)         3    +2    +0    +5
Craft(Int)                 0    +2    +0    +2
Decipher Script(Int)       0    +2    +0    +2
Diplomacy(Cha)             0    +1    +2    +3
Disguise(Cha)              0    +1    +0    +1
Escape Artist(Dex)         0    +2    +0    +2 (+1 in armor)
Gather Information(Cha)    0    +1    +0    +1
Handle Animal(Cha)         0    +1    +0    +1
Hide(Dex)                  0    +2    +0    +2 (+1 in armor)
Intimidate(Cha)            0    +1    +0    +1
Jump(Str)                  0    +3    +2    +5 (+4 in armor)
Knowledge[Arcana](Int)     8    +2    +0    +10
Knowledge[History](Int)    5    +2    +0    +7
Listen(Wis)                8    +0    +0    +8
Move Silent(Dex)           0    +2    +0    +2 (+1 in armor)
Perform[Dance](Cha)        5    +1    +0    +6
Perform[Sing](Cha)         8    +1    +0    +9
Profession(Wis)            0    +0    +0    +0
Ride(Dex)                  4    +2    +0    +6
Search(Int)                2    +2    +0    +4
Sense Motive(Wis)          6    +0    +0    +6
Sleight of Hand(Dex)       0    +2    +0    +2 (+1 in armor)
Speak Language             0    +0    +0    +0
Spellcraft(Int)            3    +2    +2    +7
Spot(Wis)                  5    +0    +0    +5
Survival(Wis)              6    +0    +0    +6
Swim(Str)                  0    +3    +0    +3 (+1 in armor)
Tumble(Dex)                8    +2    +0    +10(+9 in armor)
Use Magic Device(Cha)      0    +1    +0    +1

[B]Equipment:                 Cost  Weight[/B]
+1 Falchion              2375gp    8lb
+2 Mithril Breastplate   8200gp   15lb
Ring of Prot. +1         2000gp   --lb
Amulet of Nat. Armor +1  2000gp   --lb
Composite Longbow         100gp    3lb
 20 arrows                  1gp    3lb
Backpack                    2gp    2lb
 Bedroll                    1sp    5lb
 Waterskin                  1gp    4lb
 50'Hemp Rope               1gp   10lb
 2 Torches                  2cp    2lb 
Belt Pouch                  1gp  0.5lb
 Flint and Steel            1gp   --lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]52.5lb    [B]Money:[/B]317gp  9sp  8cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                76   153   230   230   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Height:[/B] 6'01"
[B]Weight:[/B] 165lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black (shaven)
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown
```
*Appearance:* Jaqual (Jaq for short) is what you might call an imposing man, if it weren't for the big smile he usually wears.  His shaven pate and twinkling brown eyes complement his demeanor quite well.  He thrives on good company, good food, and a good fight.  Warfare in general fascinates him, and his size belies a quick grace.

*Background:* When he found out that he had a Bronze dragon in his ancestry, Jaqual searched far and wide for his ancestor, hoping that he/she was still alive.  Already a skilled fighter, he decided the best way to explore the world and search was to join up with his adventuresome companions.  Recently, has has started to undergo an interesting transformation.  The hard bronze scales he's developed only serve to drive is desire to learn more about his heritage.

Spells Known:
0-level:
_Detect Magic
Ghost Sound
Know Direction
Light
Prestidigitation
Read Magic
_

1st-level:
_Cure Light Wounds
Disguise Self
Grease
_
[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (May 19, 2006)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Well, here's Jaqual.  I noticed in the Gestalt section that you can't have a prestige class on both sides of the gestalt at the same level (i.e. no taking Dragon Disciple/Dervish at level 6).  So I made that change.
> 
> Also, would you be open to the idea of using the Whirling Frenzy rage variant from Unearthed Arcana?
> 
> ...





Yup, Whirling Frenzy is fine.


----------



## IcyCool (May 19, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Yup, Whirling Frenzy is fine.




I'll make the change.  Also, I've got a Kobold Rogue/Fighter concept that I could change over to a gestalt, if you are allowing us to submit multiple characters.


----------



## Rayex (May 19, 2006)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> I'll make the change.  Also, I've got a Kobold Rogue/Fighter concept that I could change over to a gestalt, if you are allowing us to submit multiple characters.




I think, seeing the number of submissions, 1 from each is enough.


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> As for acceptable submission: I'd like a fairly finnished sheet, and a few lines describing the character. His/her personality, looks, goals etc.




Will finish that up during the next couple days.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kafkonia (May 20, 2006)

*Uriel "Call me Surefoot" Tindertwig*
Halfing Favoured Soul of Hextor 6/Cleric of Yondalla 6 Gestalt


```
STR: 10 (+0)   BAB: +4
DEX: 12 (+1)   HP: 35
CON: 12 (+1)   FORT: 7  REF: 7  WILL: 9
INT: 10 (+0)   Domains: Community; Good
WIS: 16 (+3)   Feats: Extra Turning; True Believer; Divine Metamagic: Maximize Spell (5 turn attempts per maximize)
CHA: 16 (+3)

[u]Favoured Soul Spell List[/u] (6/7/6/4 per day)
[i]0 Level:[/i] Read Magic; Detect Magic; Resistance; Guidance; Inflict Light Wounds; Detect Poison; Light
[i]1st Level:[/i] Magic Weapon; Cause Fear; Bane; Doom; Command
[i]2nd Level:[/i] Spiritual Weapon; Blade of Pain and Fear; Curse of Ill Fortune; Align Weapon
[i]3rd Level:[/i] Chain of Eyes; Ring of Blades; Searing Light

[u]Typical Cleric Spells[/u] (5/4+1/4+1/3+1)
[i]0 Level:[/i] Purify Food and Drink; Mending; Virtue; Virtue; Virtue
[i]1st Level:[/i] Sanctuary; Magic Stone; Lesser Vigour; Comprehend Languages; Bless*
[i]2nd Level:[/i] Deific Vengeance; Shield Other; Divine Insight; Lesser Restoration; Aid*
[i]3rd Level:[/i] Dispel Magic; Blessed Aim; Lesser Vigor, Mass; Prayer

[u]Skills[/u] (Rank + Ability + Misc = Total)
Heal (2 + 3 + 0 = 5)
Knowledge: Religion (9 + 0 + 0 = 9)
Sense Motive (5 + 3 + 0 = 8)
Diplomacy (0 + 3 + 2 = 5)
Climb (0 + 0 + 2 = 2)
Jump (0 + 0 + 2 = 2)
Move Silently (0 +1 + 2 = 3)
Hide (0 + 3 +4 = 7)
Listen (0 + 3 + 2 = 5)
Ride (1 + 1 + 0 = 2)

[u]Special[/u]
WF: Flail
Energy Resistance 10/Fire
Halfling Abilities +2 saves vs. Fear; +1 with slings and thrown weapons
+2 to Turn Undead

[u]Gear[/u]
Mwk Mithral Breastplate: Dex +5; Penalty 0; AC +5; 7.5 lbs; 4350 GP
Mwk Flail: +2 to attack; d6/x2; 2.5 lbs; bludgeoning; +2 disarm; 308 GP
Mwk Ling: +2 to attack; d3/x2; range 50 ft; bludgeoning
-20 Sling bullets; 2 SP; 5 lbs
Wand of Cure Light Wounds: 50 Charges; 750 GP
Amulet of Natural Armour +1: 2000 GP
Phylactery of Faithfulness: 1000 GP
Pearl of Power: 1st level; 1000 GP
Scroll of Summon Monster I: 25 GP
Scroll of Summon Monster II: 150 GP
Scroll of Summon Monster III: 375 GP
Cloak of Elvenkind: +5 to Hide; 1 lbs; 2500 GP
Handy  Haversack: 2000 GP
Silver Holy Symbol: 25 GP; 1 lbs
Cleric's Vestments: 5 GP; 6 lbs
Bullseye Lantern: 12 GP
Alchemist's Fire x1: 20 GP
8 Pints of Oil: 8 SP
Riding Dog: 150 GP
Riding Saddle: 10 GP
19 GP
```

*Background:* Uriel Tindertwig ("Call me Surefoot.") was born a playing piece. For the god of tyranny, Hextor, sought a new challenge, a new race to lay claim to. The warlike races -- orcs, goblinoids, ogres and the like -- were all too easily swayed to his credo of might makes right. Flightier, humans still tended to flock to his domain whenever times turned against them, while the steadfast dwarves were often all too happy to let warlords rule over them, albeit under different titles.

The elves were a tempting prospect, but they had their own dark deities, whose wrath even he was loath to risk. No, he wanted a people who could be sculpted in his image, a people who had eluded him for the most part but whose cultural longing for society and structure could be turned to his advantage.

He wanted the Halflings.

And so it was that Uriel was born a favoured soul of Hextor, proficient from birth with the flail and with divine magic gifted to him by the six-limbed deity.

Uriel wanted none of it, however, and as he could feel the dark power welling within him he turned to the teachings of his people's own god, Yondalla, for guidance and support. As a cleric of the goddess, he travels the land spreading her teachings and trying to ferret out the roots of tyranny wherever they take hold -- even in himself.


----------



## Cappucina (May 20, 2006)

This is in progress. Still need to finish some shopping, pick more feats. Are these choices allowed? Elf Domain for Clerics, Reach Spell (touch spells have reach of 30 feet, +5/level,  (I don't have all those books that are allowed so I can't refer to them, sorry).  Also, I've been tweeking it around and I have to double check thoroughly. 

Player: Cappucina

Yumi Heartwood
Female Elf
Ranger 2/Bard 4/Cleric of Corellon Larethian 6
Chaotic Good
5'4", 100 lbs, reddish gold hair, gold and green eyes, fair skin

STR 10+0
DEX 17+3 (15 start, +2 racial)
CON 11+1 (13 start, -2racial)
INT 10+0
WIS 16+3 
CHA 16+3  (15 start, +1 4th level 

===COMBAT===
HP: 33 (d8)
AC:  19/21/24 (10+ 5armor+0/2shield+3dex+1natural armor+0/3spell deflection)
Touch AC: 13/16
Flat-footed AC: 16/18

Saving Throws: 6/9/9 (immune to sleep, +2 enchantments)

BAB: 6/1
+10/5 masterwork Longbow, 1d8, x3
+10/5 masterwork Shortbow, 1d8, x3
+8/3 rapid shot with bow
+ 9/4 magic +1 Longsword, 1d8+2, 19-29x2
+ 7/2 mundane Dagger, 1d4+1, 19-20x2

MAGIC
Domains: Elf (Pt. Blank Shot) and War (Weapon Focus: Longsword)
Spell Save DC Mod: +3
Cleric Spells Per Day: 5, 3+1, 3+1, 2+1 (+ WIS bonus spells)
Ranger Spells Per Day: none
Bard Per Day: 3, 3, 1
Spells Readied, Cleric:  Level 3; Dispel Magic*, Prayer, Remove Curse, Remove Disease, 2; Cat's Grace*, Bear's Endurance, Bull's Strength, Make Whole, Resist Energy, Lesser Restoration, 1; True Strike*, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Protection From Evil, Shield of Faith 0; Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Read Magic, Create Water
Spells Readied, Ranger: none
Spells Known, Bard: (6,3,2) Cantrips: Prestidigitation, Mending, Message, Summon Instrument, Light, Expeditious Retreat, Feather Fall, Inspirational Boost, Alter Self, Glitterdust


Class Features:
Turn Undead: 4x per day, 1d20+3 turning check, 2d6+7 turning damage
1st Favored Enemy: ??
Track
Wild Empathy 1d20+2 animal diplomacy
Combat Style: Rapid Shot
Bardic Music, 4 times per day
Inspire Courage +1 (+1 additional with horn, +1 additional with Spell Inspirational Boost)
Countersong
Fascinate
Bardic Knowledge +4
Inspire Competence

Animal Companion: none yet

Elf Racial Traits:
	•	+2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
	•	Medium: As Medium creatures, elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
	•	Elf base land speed is 30 feet.
	•	Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
	•	Low-Light Vision: An elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
	•	Weapon Proficiency: Elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
	•	+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.

Feats: Precise Shot, Combat Casting, Far Shot

Languages: Common and Elven

Skills: 54 ranks
9 Concentration, 9 ranks
7 Diplomacy, 4 ranks
10 Heal, 5 ranks
5 Hide, 2 ranks
5 Knowledge, religion 5 ranks (synergy +2 turn checks)
2 Knowledge, history 2 ranks
2 Knowledge, nature 2 ranks
8 Listen 3 ranks
10 Move Silently, 2 ranks, 5 magic
11 Perform, 8 rank Wind instruments (flute, pan pipes, recorder, shawm, trumpet)
6 Perform, 3 ranks Song 
8 Spot, 3 ranks
9 Survival, 6 ranks
7 Tumble, 4 ranks

Equipment, on person:
Silver Holy Symbol
Masterwork Warrior's Horn
Traveler's Outfit
Mithril Chain Shirt, 10 lb
Mithril Heavy Shield, 5lb
Scrollcase (Jump, know direction, message, grease, mount, detect undead, enlarge person, reduce person, magic weapon)
Potion and Wand Bandolier (wand of CLW, potion of hide from undead, hide from animals)
+1 Magic Longsword
Dagger, mundane
Heward's Handy Haversack
Quiver of Ehlonna, inside is +1 Str Composite Longbow, +1 Str Composite Shortbow, 60 arrows, a mundane longspear
Cloak of Resistance
Boots of Elvenkind
Wand of Cure Light Wounds
Spell Component Pouch
Amulet of Natural Armor +1

Inside magic bag: Bedroll, Blanket, Rations (a whole lotta Lembas?), Masterwork Recorder, Flute, Pan Pipes, Water, Rope, more outfits (and a comparmentalized jewelry box containing matching accessories), 90 additional arrows, Healers Kit, Everburning torch, crowbar, a broom, tent, practice archery target (it isn't very nice to shoot trees...insects and disease might take advantage of the pierced bark), fishing net and hooks, bucket, caltrops, and numerous personal items (like hairbrushes and ribbons).

Personality: Yumi is a quirky* and good humored elf who seems to enjoy the company of any race, so long as they are the good sort of individual (good = higly regards and respects elves, elvish culture, and nature). Adventuring provides both interesting diversions and the income supports her shopping habits. Her family is full of boyers (sp?) and fletcher elves, and so she has great respect for archers and archery. She's even named after her father's favorite longbow! It is no surprise she pursues archery improvements with zeal. 
*the quirks are numerous: becomes slightly paranoid in dungeon type suroundings, suspicious of anyone who doesn't love elves, rangers in the wilderness...but also the comforts of civilization as well (she always adventures with a pillow and pajamas, a complicated grooming kit, a full china tea set, silverware, and more). 

Appearance: Yumi is a small, slender elf with the bright, keen, and intense eyes typical of her species. Her hair is somewhere in between red and blonde...in fact each strand is a different hue and you can find coppers, deep reds, oranges, and pure golds if you look carefully. She has pale skin and a smooth complexion. Her facial features are typical of her race, delicate and her countenance is serene and composed. Her feather light mithril shirt is really lovely, decorated with lots of small, round, mutlicolored, polished river rocks at the neck and scroll work throughout. Her cloak, boots, quiver are also very well made with ornate trimmings. She loves a bit of flash - but it is extrememly tasteful. 

Yumi, is the ultimate in gestalt party support. She fixes (Make Whole, Mending), she heals (positive energy/wand), she buffs (Bull's Str, Bear's End, Bless, Prayer), she inspires courage (+3!), she Tracks (always handy), turns undead (gotta avoid those energy drains!), she scouts things out (Alter Self and a bit o' hide move silently), she's often the first to spot or hear something odd, she patches the front liners up by removing their curses and diseases, she picks off annoying enemies out of reach of the tanks, for example, far up in the sky or behind cover with her arrows. She lacks hit points and strength and so actively avoids any dangerous melee combat. She also lacks the sort of excellent social skills you would expect from a bard (to come with perform/fascinate/suggestion).


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 20, 2006)

Hmm.. a lot of people to choose from. I'm going to bow out of this one. 
Good luck all. 

-Blood


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2006)

The long awaited gnome wizard, rogue, and Maker Of Things!

Name: Dizzy Wizzgig
Race: Gnome
Class/Level: Wizard 5, Maester 1 / Rogue 6
Exp: 

Desc: Pending

Strength (STR) 7
Dexterity (DEX)	14
Constitution (CON) 16
Intelligence (INT) 20
Wisdom (WIS) 12
Charisma (CHA) 10

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 14
Hit Points: 6d6+18
Movement: 20'

Base Attack Bonus: +4
Init: +2
Melee Attack: +3
Ranged Attack: +7
Fort: +7
Reflex: +12
Will: +9

Race Abilities
+2 Constitution, –2 Strength
Small size (+1 Ac, +1 to hit, +4 Hide, 3/4 carry cap)
Low-Light Vision
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions.
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type.
+2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
+2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy) checks
Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute).
1/day—dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome’s 

Cha modifier + spell level.

Class Abilities:
-Wizard
Summon Familiar
Bonus Feats: Scribe Scroll, Craft Wand
-Maester
Bonus Crafting Feat: Craft Wondrous Item
Quick Crafting
-Rogue
Trapfinding
Sneak Attack: 3d6
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge
Trap Sense +2

Skills:	99
Concentration +12 (9 ranks +3 Con)
Craft (Metalworking) +12 (9 ranks +3 Int)
Craft (Alchemy) +14 (9 ranks +3 Int +2 racial)
Escape Artist +11 (9 ranks +2 Dex)
Knowledge: Arcana +12 (9 ranks +3 Int)
Knowledge: Archi/Eng +12 (9 ranks +3 Int)
Listen +8 (5 ranks +1 Wis +2 racial)
Profession (Engineer) +4 (3 ranks +1 Wis)
Search +11 (+13 for secret doors/compartments) (8 ranks +3 Int)
Spellcraft +14 (9 ranks +3 Int +2 synergy)
Spot +6 (5 ranks +1 Wis)
Tumble +11 (9 ranks +2 Dex)
Use Magic Device +9 (9 ranks +0 Cha)

Feats
Insightful Reflexes
Eschew Materials
Improved Familiar

Languages - Common, Gnomish, Draconic, Celestial, Terran

Spells (DC 15+lvl, +1 if Illusion)
Prepared:
0 Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand
1 Mage Armor, Shield, Grease, Magic Missile x2
2 False Life, Scorching Ray, Glitterdust
3 Displacement, Fireball

Spellbook
0 Resistance, Acid Splash, Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Dancing Lights
Flare, Light, Ray of Frost, Ghost Sound, Disrupt Undead, Touch of Fatigue, Mage Hand, Mending
Message, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation
1 Mage Armor, Shield, Protection from Evil, Comprehend Languages, Identify, Color Spray
Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Unseen Servant, Alarm, Grease, Greater Mage Hand
2 Resist Energy, Invisibility, See Invisible, Scorching Ray, False Life, Glitterdust,
Mirror Image, Rope Trick
3 Dispel Magic, Fireball, Haste, Protection from Energy, Displacement, Spiderskin

Money - 8gp, 4sp

Weapons -	    	
Small MW Light Crossbow +8, 1d6 19-20 x2, 4lbs, 335gp
10 bolts, 1lb

Armour -
Traveller outfit

Gear -
- In Haversack
Bedroll, 1sp, 5lbs
Blanket, 5sp, 3lbs
Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs
10 days trail rations, 5gp, 10lbs
Everburning Torch, 110gp, 1lb
2 tanglefoot bags, 100gp, 8lbs
2 vials acid, 20gp, 2lbs
2 vials alchemist's fire, 40gp, 2lbs
Spellbook, 15gp, 3lbs

Magic -
Magic Tutelage (lvlx50) 1200gp
Spellbook Scribing (lvlx100) 2400gp
-Displacement 150
-Haste 150
-Protection from Energy 150
-Spiderskin 150
-False Life 100
-Glitterdust 100
-Mirror Image 100
-Rope Trick 100
-Unseen Servant 50
-Alarm 50
-Grease 50
-Greater Mage Hand 50

Handy Haversack, 2000
1st level Pearl of Power, 1000
Headband of Intellect +2, 4000
Cloak of Resistance +2, 4000
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x2, 100

Background: 
Pending


----------



## Cappucina (May 20, 2006)

Out of all the ideas tossed out, I'd like to see the Barbarian/Shifter and the Druid/Ninja the most. Kewl combos! But those haven't been worked up!


----------



## ASuperHero (May 20, 2006)

Due to the number of applicants and my general insecurities about highly popular games, I'm saving my Druja (Druid/Ninja) concept for somthing else.

_"My precious concepts are mine....."_


----------



## Rayex (May 21, 2006)

Lots of great characters going around here people. I'm counting 12(!!) more or less finnished sheets. After lots of thinking and deliberation, I've decided to run 2 games instead of one. 

Both games will be based on the same basis, but we'll see where this will take us, right? I had a really really hard time choosing players, but the coices had to be made. The choices I've done is based on several things: Character consept, interesting personalities, fleshed out backstories and party balance. It was not an easy job. 

So, for those who are in:
Party 1:
IcyCool with Jaqual
Kafkonia with Uriel Tindertwig
Velmont, with Donnor Bluefeather
Nonamazing with Yanahl Oathblood

Party 2:
Nac Mac Feegle with Kolan Earthborn
Stonegod with Tobias Terranhart
ByteRynn with Sylas Dardragon
Steve Gorak with Fash Daergel

I've tried to make the 2 parties balanced, so as far as I can see, "everything" should be covered for both games. I'll use the next 3-4 days to look over your sheets, before I will start the game. Use this time to finnish it up, for those who need that, and polish everything.

As for those of you who didn't make it; I'd be happy to put you up as reserves, and you will be first in line if a spot opens.


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2006)

Aww...well, put me down for the reserves then. 

In case you were wondering, btw, I didn't take Effigy Master because you can't qualify for that before level 7. *shrug*


----------



## Kafkonia (May 21, 2006)

Thank you, Rayex. I must say, I'm particularly impressed with the quality of characters I see here on ENWorld -- this is the second game I'm involved in that's wound up with two parties, and deservedly so.

I'd better start practicing my halfling-speak.


----------



## stonegod (May 21, 2006)

Sounds fun, though I'm not exactly sure how two groups split one module. 

I know, we'll be the bad guys! It'll take me a moment to convert Tobias into a blackguard...


----------



## ByteRynn (May 21, 2006)

YES!  We do have the spooky curse flinging gypsey, the dark and wiley warlock, the brutish thug of a earth child and...um...darn-it!  The shining paragon of virtue and goodness.

Are THEY the bad guys?

Don't worry, with all of our dark influences, you'll be a blackguard in no time.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 21, 2006)

I just took another look and realized Stonelord is Dwarf-only, so I'll be trading it in for another level of fighter probably.

And hey, I'm not evil, I'm nice, friendly brutish hulk.


----------



## Rayex (May 21, 2006)

Oh, don't go and convert your characters; I'll run 2 sepparate games, one for each party.

You might meet up somewhere in the future, but I'm not going into detail about that. *grins*


----------



## Rayex (May 22, 2006)

I've made 2 sepparate OOC threads, one for each game.

Game 1: IcyCool, Kafkonia, Velmont and nonamazing, please head over here. for your thread.

Game 2: Nac Mac Feegle, Stonegod, ByteRynn and Steve Gorak, please head over here  for your thread.

Thanks.


----------

